# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Moteur 2D/3D en html5 sur web et mobile

## MikaGL

Coucou ami(e)s dveloppeurs,

Je suis tomb sur un site chinois qui propose un API avec pas mal de sample 2D/3D, et un mode ralit virtuelle.
a se code en Actionscript, Javascript ou mme en Typescript.

J'ai pu convertir et loader quelques modles FBX, affichage nickel sur mon pc ou mon nexus.  :8-): 
Pour pousser un peu plus loin j ai load des persos avec plusieurs bones (environ 50), y a pas eu de lag, mme avec la lumire.

Je trouve dommage qu'il n'y a pas de ressources suffisantes en anglais ou en francais sur cet API. 
J'ai pu voir qu'il permettait de "binariser" les donnes en executable *.apk ou *.ipa si on target sur la version mobile, mais la j ai un peu bloqu. Peut tre un webView ? Si vous avez des infos je suis preneur. ::D: 

Voici quelques ressources si a peut vous intresser comme moi (je code en typescript).

les samples et codes sources:
http://layaair.ldc.layabox.com/demo/...iSubMeshSample

le tuto sur github (anglais uniquement  ::?:  ):
https://github.com/layabox/layaair/wiki

----------

